
On Its 16th Birthday, The Story of How the Wiki Was Born of Apple and the Mac - Anon84
http://www.technologyreview.com/blog/mimssbits/26573/
======
SwellJoe
That's an infuriating title and even more infuriating article. Apple and the
Mac had pretty much _nothing_ to do with the invention of the wiki.
Inspiration does not equal "was born of".

Celebrate the wiki, and its creator, by giving credit where credit is due:
Ward Cunningham invented the wiki. He stood on the shoulders of giants, as do
most people who do great things, but don't make him a single sentence in an
article purportedly about his creation. That's just rude.

If you want to write an article about Hypercard, write a bloody article about
Hypercard, don't try to ride on the coattails of the wiki.

------
BenWGarton
Good post. It is amazing how much one person can do.

~~~
mishmash
Agreed light on the text but incredible story. HyperCard was my introduction
to "programming" and I always have fond memories of it when reading related
stories. :)

~~~
joezydeco
HyperCard was my first serious programming environment as well. There was
something about that program running on a Mac that just made the whole system
feel "right".

I really believe HyperCard should have been burned into the ROM of every Mac
back then, just like Integer BASIC and AppleSoft BASIC were.

~~~
prodigal_erik
HyperCard was the last gasp of Woz's Apple, the respectable one that made
tools for human beings. Jobs' Apple prefers selling appliances to consumers,
which spelled doom for things that empower them.

